# Leatherback colours



## RAIDERSGOULDY (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi all,
I am new too this forum so sorry if this has already been asked/answered.
Just curious to know the difference between a leatherback dragon and a red leatherback dragon? Does anyone have photos to see the difference between the two.
Thanks


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 28, 2019)

leatherback just means reduced scale, ie: smoother skin. red is just a colour available, they come in all sorts of colours


----------



## RAIDERSGOULDY (Jul 28, 2019)

Awesome thanks for the info. I knew that leatherback was the pattern. I have just only seen a red fased normal scale. Never a red


----------

